# Sticky  New Fortis Models - coming soon!!!!



## cuckoo4watches

hello everyone.
I am bringing you some great news about some really cool pieces that are coming out soon from Fortis.
Special thanks to my friend Danielle at Fortis for the heads-up.

please see the attached files for specifics...



*Fortis Art Edition 'IQ' Limited Edition*

*Fortis Square Chronograph*

*Fortis B-42 PVD Titanium Carbon Chronograph*

*Fortis Flieger 24-Hour PVD Limited Edition*

** sorry about the attachments being small, I had to do some serious
modifying to be able to upload them.


----------



## singletrack

WOW - The B42 and Flieger PVD look great. I can't wait to see some larger pics.


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the heads-up Steve! All of these models are quite interesting, but that Art Edition is off the chain. Really wild design there, curious to know more about that one.


----------



## bushpilot

the square one reminds me of the TAG Monaco


----------



## p3l3r

i love the new b-42.


----------



## clouder

the IQ looks like a winner design!


----------



## cnmark

For me the 24H...


----------



## GeoffD

cnmark said:


> For me the 24H...


and me :-! - so only 997 left ;-)


----------



## Dave E

GeoffD said:


> and me :-! - so only 997 left ;-)


Not the Art Edition IQ, Geoff?

Actually, I find that one weirdly attractive for some reason. I know I wouldn't wear it, but I do like it!


----------



## J.D.

Dave E said:


> Not the Art Edition IQ, Geoff?
> 
> Actually, I find that one weirdly attractive for some reason. I know I wouldn't wear it, but I do like it!


I'm not sure I'm smart enough to wear that one! :-d


----------



## GeoffD

Dave E said:


> Not the Art Edition IQ, Geoff?
> 
> Actually, I find that one weirdly attractive for some reason. I know I wouldn't wear it, but I do like it!


Unfortunately I'd worry too much that my Murray would think he could take his chalk to any of my watch dials :-d


----------



## Dave E

GeoffD said:


> Unfortunately I'd worry too much that my Murray would think he could take his chalk to any of my watch dials :-d


:-d:-d


----------



## abrizz

How about these models, anyone know anything about them?

apparently they are called:

ART ver.Winner Planet ltd









and:

B42 StratoLiner BLACK









and:

B42 BLACK DAYDATE TITANIUM









all with some part in PVD


----------



## PekkaM

abrizz said:


> How about these models, anyone know anything about them?
> 
> apparently they are called:
> 
> ART ver.Winner Planet ltd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:
> 
> B42 StratoLiner BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:
> 
> B42 BLACK DAYDATE TITANIUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all with some part in PVD


Nice looking watches, I specially like the B42 StratoLiner BLACK:-!

edit: quick google search and I also found

* B42 BLACK CHRONOGRAPH TITANIUM **638.28.71K
link was:
http://isozakitokeiblog.mods.jp/blog/

*


----------



## cuckoo4watches

yes, that one (B-42 PVD Ti chrono) is inside my original post at the top.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks for the pics 'abrizz' they are very welcomed!
I think that Fortis, like many other manuf, are going with the PVD look for most if not
all of their new watches.
Seems like PVD is hot right now.
I had heard about a possible 7 new models out from Fortis but was only give info on the 4 definite ones which will be released over the next few months.
thanks again for the pics and if you come across any more info, please post.
I will do the same if I get word of anything 'concrete' on any other new models.


----------



## cnmark

cuckoo4watches said:


> [...]
> I had heard about a possible 7 new models out from Fortis but was only give info on the 4 definite ones which will be released over the next few months.
> thanks again for the pics and if you come across any more info, please post.
> I will do the same if I get word of anything 'concrete' on any other new models.


It will most likely be as every year with Fortis, the actually coming new models will be known only at the time a new printed catalogue is issued (if any...). And the actual availability of some models may take a year from now - but with this Fortis is not alone (some of the Ball watches presented at Basel 2007 are still not out after Basel 2008).


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the heads up; I am liking a lot of the new models we are seeing here. PVD is very cool, but would love to see some more "basic" stainless steel as well.


----------



## citralex

Well here goes, head above the parapet time again. Is the fleiger 24 in PVD not just a very expensive copy of the Volmax Aviator, how much better can it be ? Discuss ! P.S just bought an old fortis off ebay , only runs if left face down , I'll post a picture when I find out how to . Have to go now before the Flak starts . John.


----------



## cornflakes

citralex said:


> Is the fleiger 24 in PVD not just a very expensive copy of the Volmax Aviator?


No. Fortis have been making the flieger 24 and black pvd watches for years, so it's no copy.


----------



## YPO

;-)


----------



## dohmer

Too bad on the pushers on the Square Chrono. Don't like them...


----------



## Carlos the Dwarf

Any chance that Fortis will be selling those leather straps separately?


----------



## Amallick

The IQ limited edition looks awesome; I've always been a fan of fun watches.


----------



## LCA

Those watches are awesome! Wonder how nice would be a marinemaster with pvd! Loved the IQ!


----------



## googx

The B-42 PVD Titanium looks really nice! Im happy to see new models, thanks for the poster!


----------



## abrizz

I found some better pictures of the new watches. Shamelessly linked directly from the page, but since they are a forum sponsor it should be alright i hope:

B-42 Stratoliner:










B-42 ART vers. Planet ltd.









B-42 (Marinemaster?) Chronograph Carbon Black









Flieger 24h PVD









Square Chronograph










Art vers. IQ PVD


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks 'abrizz', these show much better detail than the original photos released to me.
;-)


----------



## unkle11

are the digits in the IQ-pvd lume? if so will definitely be on my shortlist


----------



## cuckoo4watches

I'm gonna guess that only the hands are lumed.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

I take that back... I was wrong... Fortis really outdid themselves with the IQ~!
thanks to 'raggyboy' for clearing this up...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=178596


----------



## Gatchaman

I had hoped they would have moved the day indicator back to where it belongs; beside the date indicator at 3. On the chronograph models, it ruins the symmetry of the watch.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

JUST INFORMED by my contact at LWR Time that all the new models have been
received by them and shipped out to the dealers that have pre-ordered.

Get your wallets (or purses) out people and get ready for some spendin. ;-)

If you have a request for a certain model, please contact me and I'll put you in touch
with my friend that is an AD.


----------



## ckhouse80

*I like fortis B-42 PVD Titanium Carbon Chronograph. I owned one B-42 Pilot Professional*


----------



## por44

I agree about the SS models - maybe some with case larger sizes


----------



## Shipmate

PVD seems to be the new bronze... can't wait for it to end.


----------



## ronragus

Square chrono!

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jared703

agreed.


----------



## rhaps0dy

Pvd no bueno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taildraggerpilot

What’s wrong with PVD. Low quality? I like the looks of the Aeromaster t55.18.12K PVD with the white dial.


----------



## temjiin

I have an email response from the Fortis customer service team confirming a smaller chrono is coming out soon. I made a comment in my email that they should consider making something smaller as 42mm can be huge for some. Happy to share the screenshot if allowed, but either way I'm pretty happy about this.


----------



## cludwig

Correction, 42mm is big, 42x15mm is huge. The diameter affects nothing more than looks really. Wearability, is more about lug to lug size and case thickness. My dream Chrono would be between 40 and 42 and not more than 13mm thick, if that could be pulled off somehow. Anything I've seen with a 7750 runs 15mm. Drop the rotor and bring it down to 13mm please. I like manual winding just fine if it makes for a thinner Chrono, though I prefer my manual wind watches to either not have a clutch or to have a power reserve indicator. I want to know when to stop winding. Hope they bring back the GMT Chrono too while we are dreaming. Fortis watches need more of the orange counters and small orange numerals. Recent Sky series watches have been too black and white for my taste. ...impossible to make everyone happy, especially me.


----------



## BEEG

temjiin said:


> I have an email response from the Fortis customer service team confirming a smaller chrono is coming out soon. I made a comment in my email that they should consider making something smaller as 42mm can be huge for some. Happy to share the screenshot if allowed, but either way I'm pretty happy about this.


Is it with a date  ?

Yes, the thickness of the chronos is a bit of a problem because of the movement, if they want to lower it - they have two options - make it manual or use the ETA2893 with DD module.


----------



## ABCSteed

This summer/autumn, new models are being introduced!


----------



## temjiin

ABCSteed said:


> This summer/autumn, new models are being introduced!


Smaller than 42mm for once too...


----------



## hornet222

The smaller sizes is great news. Do you have any updates on the release dates?


----------



## outdoors_guy

hornet222 said:


> The smaller sizes is great news. Do you have any updates on the release dates?


They did a release today, and it looks like they have releases planned September and October.


----------



## 11thsfgrp

I'm quite fond of the new releases even with small pics.


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed

follow fortiswatches and Benelux_fortis_enthusiast on Instagram


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed

F-39


----------



## rubber_ducky

That F-39 ticks all of the boxes for me! Great looking watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD

cuckoo4watches said:


> hello everyone.
> I am bringing you some great news about some really cool pieces that are coming out soon from Fortis.
> Special thanks to my friend Danielle at Fortis for the heads-up.
> 
> please see the attached files for specifics...
> 
> 
> 
> *Fortis Art Edition 'IQ' Limited Edition
> 
> Fortis Square Chronograph
> 
> Fortis B-42 PVD Titanium Carbon Chronograph
> 
> Fortis Flieger 24-Hour PVD Limited Edition*
> 
> ** sorry about the attachments being small, I had to do some serious
> modifying to be able to upload them.


Over $4,000 and no bracelet? They're doing bad drugs. Fortis has kept jumping higher and higher in price the last year or two. They're pricing themselves out of the Tool Watch market. I considered a Fortis Cosmonaut Chronograph a good price at $1,700 but now they are around $2,400 which is still not 'bad', but concerning.


----------



## ABCSteed

F-43 triple gmt


----------



## PCCM

ABCSteed said:


> F-43 triple gmt


beauty!


----------



## evilizlan

Any new Fortis? I missed the bandwagon on the Classic Cosmonaut Ceramic PM.

Especially where I am coming from, it is hard to find.


----------



## ABCSteed

evilizlan said:


> Any new Fortis? I missed the bandwagon on the Classic Cosmonaut Ceramic PM.
> 
> Especially where I am coming from, it is hard to find.


What is your precise question?


----------



## evilizlan

ABCSteed said:


> What is your precise question?


Hi,
Is there any new fortis planning for launch after last september?

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

evilizlan said:


> Hi,
> Is there any new fortis planning for launch after last september?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


last november the F43 triple gmt. 
next april 2021 is the Amadee-20 planned.


----------



## JOHN J.

rubber_ducky said:


> That F-39 ticks all of the boxes for me! Great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it too....but for over $2200....that's more than Sinn's new 105. Very disappointed in their pricing for this model.


----------



## evilizlan

ABCSteed said:


> last november the F43 triple gmt.
> next april 2021 is the Amadee-20 planned.


The Amadee-20 will use the same engine?

Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

evilizlan said:


> The Amadee-20 will use the same engine?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


i expect UW-50


----------



## ABCSteed

Hands-On With The Fortis Flieger Collection - Worn & Wound


We go hands-on with the entire collection of Flieger watches, new from Fortis to find substantial tools ready for action.




wornandwound.com


----------

